# Extended Warranty yes or no



## arthurx1234 (Jun 5, 2017)

Like many owners my manufactures warranty runs out in the next few months.
The cost of an all parts extended warranty from Audi with a £100 excess is over £700
So i am faced with the dilema should i pay up or cross my fingers nothing goes wrong.
Unfortunately prior to my TT i had an A5 which was less than 12 months old that its reversing switch was faulty and then the whole dashboard failed to function ie no readings whatso ever these repairs would have cost over £1500.
So things do go wrong
So what has swayed you in the past to either pay up for a warranty of take the risk
thanks
Arthur


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Like you my warranty due to run out in a couple of months and I was trying to decide re extending it. It was one of the factors that influenced me to order a new car instead! If I hadn't gone that route I would have extended, particularly after experience with BMW motorbike, the extended is around £500 a year but already the bike has had over £3000 of work done. I know this is not a direct comparison but very glad I took it out.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

arthurx1234 said:


> Like many owners my manufactures warranty runs out in the next few months.
> The cost of an all parts extended warranty from Audi with a £100 excess is over £700
> So i am faced with the dilema should i pay up or cross my fingers nothing goes wrong.
> Unfortunately prior to my TT i had an A5 which was less than 12 months old that its reversing switch was faulty and then the whole dashboard failed to function ie no readings whatso ever these repairs would have cost over £1500.
> ...


I have always bought the 5 year up front warranty from Audi since having a nightmare with my Mark 1 V6 S-tronic when the mechatronic unit failed costing me £2,500 on a seven year old car. When I sold on my Mark 2 1.8 S-tronic the new owner had to use the warranty just before it expired to have the clutch plates changed at what would otherwise have been circa £1,500.

So my advice to you would be to take out the additional cover if piece of mind is important to you, especially if you have S-tronic!


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I've got it on mine and would probably recommend. The risk is just too high on these for a big bill, so the extended warranty provides an insurance policy to cover.

They're at that age of being not quite new enough for factory warranty, but not old enough to get fixed on the cheap by a backstreet style garage


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks! Just ordered a new TT on a 4 year PCP; didn't really think about extending the warranty until I read your posts. Having Quattro and S-tronic, it made sense to extend the warranty for an extra year for £385.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Pontypwl said:


> Thanks! Just ordered a new TT on a 4 year PCP; didn't really think about extending the warranty until I read your posts. Having Quattro and S-tronic, it made sense to extend the warranty for an extra year for £385.


Good call, you could spend that on warranty work in the blink of an eye!


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Buy a new Audi from the showroom no extended warranty option, after purchasing many Audi's I don't think I can differentiate who I am beginning to hate most between Audi or APPLE


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

daddow said:


> Buy a new Audi from the showroom no extended warranty option, after purchasing many Audi's I don't think I can differentiate who I am beginning to hate most between Audi or APPLE


On the Audi configurator, there is an option under 'Equipment' to extend the warranty for an extra 1 year for £385 and an extra 2 years for £905. Apparently, it has to be done before the car is registered.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

arthurx1234 said:


> Like many owners my manufactures warranty runs out in the next few months.
> The cost of an all parts extended warranty from Audi with a £100 excess is over £700
> So i am faced with the dilema should i pay up or cross my fingers nothing goes wrong.
> Unfortunately prior to my TT i had an A5 which was less than 12 months old that its reversing switch was faulty and then the whole dashboard failed to function ie no readings whatso ever these repairs would have cost over £1500.
> ...


I'd extend but I wonder how they work out the premium. I've just extended my waranty this month for a second year for a s-line Quattro. No excess, less than 15000 miles, all components as it was less than £500.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm always one to chance it. Looking back at my car history and the number of times I'd had an issue out of warranty I'm easily better off by not extending.

Besides, I need the excuse of no more warranty to justify getting a stage2 map...


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

powerplay said:


> I'm always one to chance it. Looking back at my car history and the number of times I'd had an issue out of warranty I'm easily better off by not extending.


I'm inclined to agree. Take insurance for things you are legally obliged to, or that are a lifetime purchase, or cannot afford to take a loss on. Cars (gap on new purchases, and obviously liability), houses, life insurance (if you have a family and mortgage), holiday medical cover (because getting repatriated if you have a serious accident or illness is expensive) - that kind of thing.

For everything else you're going to be far better "self insuring" in the long run. Put that extended warranty money in a savings account, and use it if you need to replace or repair something early. If not... well you'll be quids in.

If there's one thing I am of 100% certain of with insurers, then it's that they don't run their schemes at an overall loss!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

pcbbc said:


> If there's one thing I am of 100% certain of with insurers, then it's that they don't run their schemes at an overall loss!


I work in the industry that services customers' insurance claims on behalf of the biggest UK insurers - you are not even close! The amount of money squandered within the industry is ludicrous and exceeds the GDP of a small country, after which they turn massive profits :lol:


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

I usually change my car every three years, so extending the warranty is not normally an issue. With my new PCP arranged for 4 years, I didn't think £385 was too onerous for the extra year. I based this decision on two warranty claims for my current TTS: a failed water pump and the Super Sport seats falling apart.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Pontypwl said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a new Audi from the showroom no extended warranty option, after purchasing many Audi's I don't think I can differentiate who I am beginning to hate most between Audi or APPLE
> ...


 Not true in my case, I have purchased more than one new from showroom unregistered and been refused extentended warranty, they said it must be a personal build pre order model and included at that time.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

My factory warranty ran out on the 30th December 2018, so I've taken out Audi's extended warranty for 12 months which is the full one that covers all parts (except of course the ones that will probably break for me! ;-) )

The odd thing though is that it's nowhere near the £700 per year you mentioned. My current mileage is around 35,000.

Extended Warranty All Component Cover 
30/12/2018 to 29/12/2019
Excess £100
Mileage limit 15,000

Total Price (including Insurance Premium Tax at the prevailing rate) £387.45
You also have the option (for an extra one-off £40 payment) to pay by monthly direct debit.

It was via Audi Financial Services (0333 043 3780 or email at [email protected] )

Hope that helps!


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Blackhole128 said:


> My factory warranty ran out on the 30th December 2018, so I've taken out Audi's extended warranty for 12 months which is the full one that covers all parts (except of course the ones that will probably break for me! ;-) )
> 
> The odd thing though is that it's nowhere near the £700 per year you mentioned. My current mileage is around 35,000.
> 
> ...


----------



## arthurx1234 (Jun 5, 2017)

Blackhole128 said:


> My factory warranty ran out on the 30th December 2018, so I've taken out Audi's extended warranty for 12 months which is the full one that covers all parts (except of course the ones that will probably break for me! ;-) )
> 
> The odd thing though is that it's nowhere near the £700 per year you mentioned. My current mileage is around 35,000.
> 
> ...


I got the quote from Audi,s own website and was generated after i put in all the relevant info so you have got your warranty almost 50% cheaper!!!! Its a purple bricks situation "it pays to haggle" well done
arthur


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

arthurx1234 said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> > My factory warranty ran out on the 30th December 2018, so I've taken out Audi's extended warranty for 12 months which is the full one that covers all parts (except of course the ones that will probably break for me! ;-) )
> ...


That's the odd thing - there was no haggling at all. I also used the website. The date of my purchase was the end of December last year. Perhaps they revised their charges through the roof?


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought the pricing jumps as soon as the original warranty expires. So if you get a quote whilst it's still under warranty it is cheap. But as soon as that lapses the price jumps!


----------

